# MMA display on MTV's Jersey Shore???



## sk double i (Apr 13, 2007)

Peep this video, around 6min you see Ronnie securing a takedown, getting the mount, sinking hooks and displaying a very impressive GnP.

http://www.middleeasy.com/index.php...om-last-night&catid=34:organizations#comments

Another reason why this is the greatest show ever


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

As Ronnie says, whenever the Ron Ron Juice comes out, you know it's going to be a filthy night.

Luckily, the related activity is to our benefit.


----------



## sk double i (Apr 13, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> As Ronnie says, whenever the Ron Ron Juice comes out, you know it's going to be a filthy night.
> 
> Luckily, the related activity is to our benefit.


He was later DQ'd and the win turned into a loss after drug tests came back positive for Jager Bombs and HGH.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

sk double i said:


> He was later DQ'd and the win turned into a loss after drug tests came back positive for Jager Bombs and HGH.



Lmfao DQ'd for jagerbombs, epic.



"COME AT ME BRO, COME AT ME BRO!" :sarcastic12: 

The gf who just holds her purse and tugs at Ronnie's belt is SO annoying. Where was swp to beat that biatch down?



Cecil people scores that 10-8 for anonymous clown, noting that he dictated where the fight went by slipping on the boardwalk, and eating Ronnie's punches with more technique than Ronnie demonstrated inflicting the punches.


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

i love the initial knee to the face illegal in UFC yes but completly fair in a fight :thumb02:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

khoveraki said:


> Lmfao DQ'd for jagerbombs, epic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That made me ROFL, how she held on to her purse the whole time. That is one of the reasons that I never carry a purse when I'm out.

And yes, I would have beat her down.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

this thread sucks and so does that show


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

kay_o_ken said:


> this thread sucks and so does that show


u truly do not have to post on this thread :confused03:


----------



## dirtnasty (Aug 24, 2009)

Jersey shore has taught me many life lessons that i may not have learned until much later down the road in my life.

Such as the proper way of dealing with an annoying girl at the bar.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Not much of a takedown, but dude knows how to get dominant position.

Man, what an effin' freak show.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Watching the show the other night, my daughter asked me what a guido was, LMAO!


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

LMAO!

Not even playin' when I saw it on TV, I was like ''nice transition to half guard!''

First episode I saw, I was hooked. Shit is hilarious.

That ''true guido'' gym-tan-laundry thing had me rolling.


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

Man this show is so terrible... I can't not watch though when my gf puts it on. It's like being at a caricature family reunion. Remember when MTV played music videos? Yeah, me neither...


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

evilappendix said:


> Man this show is so terrible... I can't not watch though when my gf puts it on. It's like being at a caricature family reunion. Remember when MTV played music videos? Yeah, me neither...



So turn MTV on from 1am-10am, it's all music videos.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I watch Fuse except for the occasional laugh riot reality show on MTV that catches my attention, which is hardly ever.

Jersey Shore stands out because the people are dumb as posts, but there's not the degree of malice or personality disorders that have been in place on other shows on there. 

They come off a lot more affable (apart from the brawling, I guess).


----------

